# What is the cheapest way to get a reservation at Aulani?



## BocaBum99

One of my best friends in Hawaii wants to have his daughters birthday party at the Disney Aulani.  They recently stayed there at a Physician's conference and loved it.

I checked the point value and a 2br unit for the season they want is 70 points per night.  2 nights, 140 points.  Even at $10 per point, that is $700 per night.  I can get a 2br unit at Wyndham Waikiki for $700 for a week.

I went to the Disney Aulani resort and a 1br Suite for Oct 16-18 is $1600/night.  Who pays that?

A friend of mine who owns Disney says she sees availability all the time probably due to how much it costs.

Another friend says it never shows up in RCI. My guess is if it ever does get deposited into RCI, that will be the cheapest way to go.

Anyone know of a way to get into that resort for a reasonable rate?  It doesn't have to be cheap.  Just not highway robbery.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I have seen the studios in Extra Vacations on RCI quite a bit.  I never have seen anything bigger than a studio, though.


----------



## BocaBum99

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have seen the studios in Extra Vacations on RCI quite a bit.  I never have seen anything bigger than a studio, though.



How much do they rent for there?  I haven't logged into RCI for years.


----------



## BocaBum99

Someone suggested that the best way to do it would be to buy a DVC property really cheap loaded with points.  Book the ressie, then sell it.

That seems like a lot of work to get a reservation at Aulani.  But, it can work.


----------



## alwysonvac

*No RCI exchange into Aulani has been reported yet.*

There's also a standard hotel room using the Kama'aina (Hawaiian resident) rate - http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/kamaaina-offer/
However DVC rental @$10 per point might be the cheapest for 2 nights (10/16/12 to 10/18/12)

- DVC studio sleeps up to 4 (1 queen-size bed and 1 full-size sofa bed)
- DVC one bdrm sleeps up to 5 (1 king-size bed, Living room with 1 queen-size sofa bed and 1 twin-size pull down bed)
- DVC two bdrm sleeps up to 9 (1 king-size bed, 2nd bdrm with 2 queen size beds or (1 queen & 1 full-size sofa bed), Living room with 1 queen-size sofa bed and 1 twin-size pull down bed)

Here's a link to the 2012 Aulani Point Chart - http://dvcnews.com/images/stories/adv/points/adv_2012.jpg

And a link to the Disboards thread regarding rooms at Aulani - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907389

Good Luck


----------



## JPrisco

What about getting two studios.
Island view 44 pts a night each for 2 nights - 88 pts total - $880 (+ the Hawaiian room tax) - for the two night for two studios.  They have every studio room type except standard view available for your dates.


----------



## presley

BocaBum99 said:


> Someone suggested that the best way to do it would be to buy a DVC property really cheap loaded with points.  Book the ressie, then sell it.
> 
> That seems like a lot of work to get a reservation at Aulani.  But, it can work.



When you resell it, you have some fees that go with that.  So, unless you want to stay for a over a week, I'd think renting points from an owner would be less expensive.  

If you have something completely amazing to trade, an owner might trade a vacation with you.  Normally, most DVC owners need the moon and stars to feel that they got a fair trade for their points, though.


----------



## rickandcindy23

BocaBum99 said:


> How much do they rent for there?  I haven't logged into RCI for years.



The studios were bargain priced at $1,249 per week, plus tax.  I was even tempted.  

Studios are low point values, and the cost of the studios is only about $125 per night, if you own Disney points at ~$5.00 per point in MF's.  Old Key West qualifies.  

It's been rather easy to rent Aulani to people, so maybe you should consider buying DVC points.  (I thought you already did?)


----------

